# Bluetooth Module location



## alannorton (Aug 2, 2018)

I installed a Pioneer stereo in my 09 Altima 3.5 SE but the steering wheel controls won't work.
The problem appears to be with the bluetooth module connectors & I can't find the rascal.
Does anyone know where it is located?


----------



## 420Hiker (Nov 2, 2019)

alannorton said:


> I installed a Pioneer stereo in my 09 Altima 3.5 SE but the steering wheel controls won't work.
> The problem appears to be with the bluetooth module connectors & I can't find the rascal.
> Does anyone know where it is located?


Did you locate your bluetooth module? I have looked everywhere. It is not in the back of the car below the foam riser on drivers side. I did find the amp on the right side but no module. I can really use some help.


----------

